# Building Pergola! Anybody have a nail gun I can borrow next long weekend?



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Going to be building my pergola over the BCA deck next weekend. Just wondering if anybody has a nail gun (for 3 1/4" galvanized) to use next weekend. Would be greatly appreciated.

(If anybody has some free time & can come lend a hand, would very greatly appreciated. Starting Friday, should be done by Saturday evening if all goes according to plan.)

Thanks in advance,

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well, broke down & bought a used one off CL. If it works well for this pergola project, then its a $100 well spent.


----------



## gklaw

That's what I was going to suggest. But can you get galvanized 3.5" gun nails ?


----------



## Clownloachlover

FWIW...do not use nails...use screws. Watch Holmes on Homes, very seldom does he use nails on outdoor projects such as deck railings or decks. Over time, with the expansion and contraction of wood with moisture and heat nails will work loose, screws NEVER do...go with screws...you can resell the nail gun on C/L...you could also consier using PL Premium construction adhesive...a little added cost but well worth it. Screws Screws Screws...


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Make sure you use deck screws too. I prefer mine in the brown color.
You don't want normal or dry wall screws they just rust away.
"Glued & screwed" is the way to go.
If the pergola is big enough you may need to go overkill & use lag bolts.


----------

